# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Blood Work Back!!!! Help

## Footballer2

So i ran 
tren ace 100mg eod 1-8
test p 100mg eod 1-10
mast 100mg eod 7-12

I went and got my levels taken a couple weeks ago...maybe 2 weeks after being off my cycle...i started my pct of clomid...arimadex..and nolva...

No gyno...bad acne but that all went away after the derma hooked it up...BUT

Went to get the blood work and what not looked at...the normal testosteron levels are 400-1000 and i was a 47!!! my hdl were low and ldl were high and my liver was acting a lil funny...HELP PLEASE...retest this fri and that will be 6 weeks off cycle and done with pct

----------


## XNathan

Your test level is nothink unusual 2wks after tren cycle. Give it some time and wait on your test level now when is PCT done.

I can tell you my experince with recovery. After prop I fell low test after 1-2wks one week is without morning erection and no libido, than fisrt come morning erection not each day but slowly improving thru time and all is in normal after 2-3months after 19-nor. Quicker after just test or test derivate, DHT derivate or 4-chloro derivate and duration mean a lot.

After 3wks of tren I recovered in 4wks. After 14wks of prop and primo I recovered after 3months.

For cholesterol eat fish, flax, lecithin and add niacin. For liver milk thristle, arginine, R-ALA enough water and healthy nutrition.

----------


## zgetphyscl

The androgens will really drive your HDL dangerously low. This is serious. The HDL is vital to healthy arteries. I recall using 50 mgs of Anadrol -50 for 4 weeks and my HDL dropped from 62 to 16. My doctor had a baby!! I was scared to tell him what I was doing. You have to do a full lipid panel and make sure your HDL stays above 45 minimum, and try to stay away from the toxic hi androgenic steroids .

----------


## XNathan

After 8wks on var and tbol my chol was total 3.34mmol/l normal is 3.7-5.2mmol/l
HDL was 0.82 mmol/l range more than 1.2
LDL was 2.52mmol/l less than 2.6
Atherogenic index 3.0 normal up to 3.0
This is not bad after 8wks on AS.

TG was 0.67 mmol/l range 0.9-1.7mmol/l

My normal chol is total 3.96, HDL 2.2 and LDL 1.76 that is perfect (thanks to my mother genes)

But seen really bad values from my sparing partner after Methyldibolone... as high as 9mmol/l and TG 3.2 but he has family history. And his BP was 170/90 thru cycle nomal is 140/85 for him. I recomed him to stop AS. But he stop also excercise and still eat high fat meal and diary... his prognosis is really bad stroke in 40th or 50th and death around 60th.

Blood work is must. But like everywhere genetic is main factor of all.

----------


## Jackblack20

suppressing your estrogen can really have an effect on your HDL. Your levels of HDL could be low because of the arimadex on your PCT. I would say the readings were pickig up your PCT.

----------

